# Michigan Strobe Off!!!



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Who would like to get together and show off their stuff i.e. Trucks, Plows, Salters STROBES and Lights, Snowblowers and all the other stuff used for snow and ice management. I would like to set something up so that alot of people can make it. Maybe name a date that you would more than likely be available. And somewhere in Michigan that would be centrally located for everyone to make it. Any suggestions would be Great!
I know its winding down and we are soon to have nothing to do. And tell me if you would be interested and where you are from so that we can pick a spot convenient for everyone!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

My house, since I cant afford gasoline. Strobing off is about all I CAN afford.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

If the timing is right Im in. Just pick a date and place and post it here and see what happen's. I know we have a pretty good size group here in Michigan.

Regards Mike


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

November 24, 2006 That will be the date. Is Flint Centrally located for everyone?
Any more imput. My goal is ten people.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Seem as how Im a old Flintstone as they call us down here in Oakland County it works for me. Maybe Hootters on Miller rd. Sorrento's on Pierson rd in Flushing is nice and they have a back room to hold meeting's in.

Regards Mike


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hooters sounds good to me. We have to now set a time. Maybe 5:00PM?


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

If Ann Arbor is going, I am not. He will probably want to kick my butt for mouthin off to him the other night!!!!!! LOL


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

friday night at a hooters  

i wouldnt mind personally talking with you guys


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We need to start a count of how many people are going to come, so if you think you can make it, Tell me so i can get a count. Yeah i think it will be good talking with some of the fellow plow people.:waving: :waving:


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

jcesar said:


> If Ann Arbor is going, I am not. He will probably want to kick my butt for mouthin off to him the other night!!!!!! LOL


No but you still owe me a whopper. Some hooters wings will suffice.

I cant make it though. Funds are at a premium and it would cost mea pocket full of money to drive to Flint, and I dont want to put that kinda wear and tear on the truck at this stage.

Have fun if ya guys meet up though.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Big Macs are better Ann Arbor!!!LOL 

Too BAd you can't go. Would like to meet my feisty nemisis


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the occasional Big Mac, but that fast food stuff give me soupy poopy.


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*strobe off*

lets meet at a golf course i hear it going be in the 60's next week lol.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah i hear that too. Its going to be in the high 50's. Maybe we can start back mowing again LOL except for i am so burned out from mowing. So whats the head count who's in and who's out?xysport


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

*ITS SET, NOVEMBER 24,2006 At HOOTERSxysport IN FLINT, MICHIGAN ON MILLER RD. AT 5:00PM, WHO'S IN?* :waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Snowman19 said:


> *ITS SET, NOVEMBER 24,2006 At HOOTERSxysport IN FLINT, MICHIGAN ON MILLER RD. AT 5:00PM, WHO'S IN?* :


I will be there. Look for the truck with lots lights, a red 2500 HD Chevy. Come on Michigan guys speak up and show up. 

Regards Mike


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Good Possibility*

I may very well be able to make that.
What should I bring. Are we making a statement? (Plow mounted?) Or just getting together?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

*o We are definately making a statement Plows, Salters, Strobes, Lights, The whole works. And if it snows, Hooters might get a free plow in trade for some wings.  I think i have more strobes and lights on my truck than my local dealer has.LOL LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIG GUYS!!!!*


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Indiana guy here but i can throw a rock across the border. How far is Flint from SW Michigan ?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

About 4 Hours depending on how fast you drive.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd be in but isn't the 24th the day before Thanksgiving? Sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Actually, I think it is the day after. Its always on the last thursday of november.Correct me if im wrong. But if its the day after most people should still be able to make it.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Snowman19 said:


> Actually, I think it is the day after. Its always on the last thursday of november.Correct me if im wrong. But if its the day after most people should still be able to make it.


Yes the 24th ios the day after Tday.

Regards Mike


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh ya. I always get Xmas and Tday mixed. So damn close together. I would like to make it. Unsure right now whats happening, Starting cleanups next week.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

COME ON MICHIGAN SPEAK UP!!!!!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Shoot I'd go but i'll be in Indy for thanksgiving!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

it looks like i wont be able to. my truck has a rod knock so i have to yank the engine find a decent runner at the junkyard so i have something to drive so i can rebuild my other one before the snow falls and i have to still finish fall cleanups. on top of all this i have deer camp i am somehow trying to go to for a couple days next week


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ive heard alot of people say that "if it wasnt on thanksgiving weekend they would come" What if we changed the date to The 18th??? ANY INPUT? (flykelley would you still be able to make that date???)


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Snowman19 said:


> Ive heard alot of people say that "if it wasnt on thanksgiving weekend they would come" What if we changed the date to The 18th??? ANY INPUT? (flykelley would you still be able to make that date???)


The flyman can be there on the 18th, I always like going back home.

Regards Mike


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

""NEW DATE"" NOVEMBER 18th, 2006 At HOOTERS in Flint,MI at 5:00PM Who Can make that????


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Snowman19 said:


> ""NEW DATE"" NOVEMBER 18th, 2006 At HOOTERS in Flint,MI at 5:00PM Who Can make that????


Michigan vs. Ohio State


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

HOOTERS HAS T.V.'S:waving:


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Absolutely*

I'll Be There!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

As of right now we have Me, Flykelley, and Lynch & Sons Lanscaping LLC who are going. Anymore takers???


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

LETS GET 4 MORE COMING!!  :waving:


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

It looks like I will be able to make it.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Now We Need 3 More To Come!!!!!


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

WISH I could! But Hey Have one for me and then maybe next time we can plan a bit better...........Jokin. 
Just things are crazy now with everything going on.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I hear a little wine coming from snowman. Does someone need some cheese? LOL. Just jokin.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I tried to set it for after dark, so that no one has to work!!! And its at HOOTERS, do i need to say more!!!!!:waving:


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

No i dont need cheese! Just cant make it, plus flint is not just a hope skip and jump, well mabe from ann arbor......but not Muskegon. Hope everyone has a good time, and WISH you all A profiable year.

take Care


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I hear ya snowman. Just messin with ya. Have a great Season


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

It looks like it is going to drop off in temps next week and might snow by the end of it!!


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

F350 couple of us are thinking about going with a couple trucks....you could tag along if that makes it easier??


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey thanks for the invite Erik, I would but i already promised the wife a weekend away. You know how they get if you break a promise.
Give me a PM sometime, I stopped by your place the other day you we out of town.

Take Care 

Bruce


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

ONLY NEED 3 MORE!!!!  :waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

So we have 3 people from here coming and 9 people total coming. Everyone come with plows, salters and all your gear!!!! More updates as the week goes on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry, Michigan vs Ohio State. I am a die hard U of M fan and I like my Big Screen. Move it to Sunday, and I would show. But, I am just one Fan.prsport


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Gear*

You say all gear as I should bring the trailer. I dont think that is hopeful, but the truck should do!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just snow GEAR!!! if we had all gear we might just fill up the whole parking lot and the lot next door too!!!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

alright who's Coming?????


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn it. I took a shift at the FD not even thinking. payup


----------



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

I hear the waitresses at that HOOtERS are all real ugly.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Come on Guy. Hooters girls ugly... Your crazy.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Who's Ready to party!!????:waving: xysport wesport


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

ITS TOMMOROW!!!!!  EVERYONE STILL COMING????


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Who's still coming??????????


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Out*

Sorry, was looking forward to coming. However I am not nearly done staking & must spend all afternoon/evening and tomorrow staking a property. :crying: :realmad:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi All
I was also looking foward to hanging out, but I now have to work this afternoon. Hope you all have a good time and be safe.

Regards Mike


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC said:


> Sorry, was looking forward to coming. However I am not nearly done staking & must spend all afternoon/evening and tomorrow staking a property. :crying: :realmad:


You have time. We arent getting measurable snow till the middle of January.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Did you seriously hear that or are you kidding? I hope your kidding. Its not funny anyways. lol


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Its gonna be fifty degrees and sunny on Thanksgiving day, and the almanac which I use says no snow until the middle of December....pardon me.

Did I say January?

lol

DOH!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Dang it all to helga. I thought this was an Enio year? Sun of a beach.   :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

After reading all the post i was wondering??? did you get together


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Only two of us showed up!!!:crying:


----------

